# Jekyll... eats and lil fishing



## killswitch (Jun 17, 2015)

Couple family members coming down for a few days.  Pointed them towards a few fishing areas to kill some time. (they don't fish much)   However, they do want to go out to eat a couple times. Any suggestions from you locals which way to steer them.  They gonna check out B&J in Darien, but also looking for something on the island. Just casual and good eats. Did a search on here, but could not find much.  Thanks for any info..........T


----------



## Hoss78 (Jun 17, 2015)

That Mexican joint by the pier was good last time was on the island. Can't remember the name but it's on the right when you turn in to go to the pier. Crab Trap is decent too but not much bang for the buck.


----------



## jfish (Jun 17, 2015)

Jekyll honestly is not a hot place to go for eats.  Rah Bar is not great but ok for a midday snack.  Its on the water just not a spectacular view, especially at low tide.  On the water restaurants in this area are WAY LIMITED.  
SSI if you want to go to the island for eats has way more spots.  Honestly for everything on the menu being good call and get a table for Crabdaddy's.  Drinks are more than generous and always get the bread pudding.  Everything else is very good as well.  The steaks there are better than say most steak places around this area.  Prime Rib is better than most as well.  Pork Chop is outstanding had one week ago.  Yes the seafood is excellent.  Soft shell if available are fantastic(not blackend for me).  I am a regular there cant you tell?  I am also picky about food being good.

Numerous others but like I said if I have to point someone where to go and not be disappointed at all I tell them to there.

Anywhere in St Simons sound will probably produce some fish and its easy to get to from Jekyll.  That's where I would tell you to go and I fish it a lot all over.


----------



## frosty20 (Jun 17, 2015)

Southern Soul bbq on SSI


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jun 17, 2015)

DQ right as you go on the island is the best place IMO.


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Jun 19, 2015)

don,t forget the king and prince for sunday brunch on ssi


----------



## steveus (Jun 19, 2015)

Great lunch at McCormick's Grill (used to be Morgan's Grill) at golf center on Jekyll and Seajays at the marina on Jekyll has reasonable prices at night.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 19, 2015)

*Jekyll*

The pizza at the little pizza shack by the golf course is pretty good.  The better eats are over on St. Simons Island and in Brunswick / Darien.

There used to be a decent seafood place in the little strip mall opposite the ocean side, don't know if it is still there?


----------



## Uptonongood (Jun 20, 2015)

Definitely Crab Daddy's.


----------



## squidrow (Jun 22, 2015)

Doboy Dawg said:


> The better eats are over on St. Simons Island and in Brunswick / Darien.
> 
> There used to be a decent seafood place in the little strip mall opposite the ocean side, don't know if it is still there?



Agree with the first part for sure.  

Zachry's was the place in the strip mall and it moved out on 17 past the interstate several years ago.  If you see a Super 8 and a Microtel Inn (which may be a Motel 6 by now), you're in the neighborhood.  

I thought Zachry's had gone down hill from the first time I set foot on the island over 20 years ago, but the new place on the mainland is much improved.  That said, I found it a little overpriced and don't get there very often.  Last time would have been 2-3 years ago.  At least diners aren't wedged in like sardines the way they were in the old place.

B & J in Darien is a good call, but can get slammed at night on the weekend.  Best night to go is Thursday, when they have AYCE shrimp on the buffet.  B & J is a great place to go for breakfast, too.

I used to be a big fan of Captain Joe's (New Jesup Highway north of the interstate), but the last couple of times I've been there have been major disappointments.  They get one more crack next month and then they're off my list for good.  

Jinright's on Glynn Avenue (US 17) is still a mainstay, but falls into my "good but not great" category.

For a nice change of pace, try Indigo Coastal Shanty on Reynolds Street in Brunswick for lunch.  It's a "Caribbean themed" restaurant and definitely makes for a nice contrast with most of the local fare.  If you're looking for BBQ, try Gary Lee's Market on 82 south of I-95.  I've never met a BBQ joint I didn't like, and for my money this is the best in the area.  This is another great place for lunch.  I don't recall if they're open for supper or not.

As a couple of people have hinted, Jekyll itself isn't exactly a great destination for dining.  Tradhunter's suggestion about DQ being the best place on the island sounds like something I might have said.  Sad, but true.  You'll probably have better luck in Brunswick or on SSI.  Now that I think about it, I definitely miss the Oyster Box and the Captain's Table.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 22, 2015)

Always been a fan of Benny's Red Barn and the Frederica House.

Mullet Bay isn't bad either


----------



## killswitch (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the info.  They ended up at B & J  twice, and Mudcat's once.


----------



## squidrow (Jun 22, 2015)

killswitch said:


> Thanks for all the info.  They ended up at B & J  twice, and Mudcat's once.



What did they think of Mudcat's?  I've never been there and that needs to change.  Same goes for Benny's on SSI.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jun 23, 2015)

Ate a Fredrica House a month ago, it was three star so nothing special.  When I moved from SSI in 1992 there were at least five really good places to eat.  I wonder what the heck happened?  

The BBQ place at the intersection of Demere and Fredrica is pretty decent.


----------



## The Captain (Jun 23, 2015)

Crab daddys


----------



## FD716 (Jul 12, 2015)

B&J's and Mudcat's is hard to beat!


----------



## killswitch (Jul 12, 2015)

Went to Skippers in Darien last Sunday evening. That's now the new  "go to"  for whole flounder.  That was an excellent meal.


----------



## dlsgumbo (Jul 16, 2015)

Stay at the Villa's by the Sea, in May, and ate at the Driftwood Bistro the first night, and went back the third and fourth nights. Was excellent all three times...being from Louisiana, I enjoyed finding a good seafood dinner in Ga.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jul 20, 2015)

Ate peel and eat shrimp at Ra bar Sat. night
Not bad.
Other restaurant on the wharf not so outstanding.
Wanted to make it over to SSI for Crabdaddy's but maybe next time.
I.ll go back. Jekyll was nice and laid back.
Gonna look up some of the fish boat captains I see on here next time.


----------

